# Sand Substrate



## Cichlid_Newbie_12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am curious about using sand as a substrate. It seems as if just about everyone uses sand as the substrate when it comes to keeping cichlids. I initially wanted to use gravel (as I have ben keeping tropical community tanks for about 7 years now), and gravel is what I am used to using as substrate.

I also see that many people use neutral- colored sand in their tanks. On the other hand, (I think) I am leaning towards using black sand when it comes time for me to set my tank up. I was wondering if there are people who frequent this forum who use black sand, and if so, would you be so kind to post pictures so I can see how the environment looks with such substrate? I was hoping to be able to pick up a grittier sand from a hardware/ landscaping store, such as Home Depot or Lowes; I realize that it is essential to clean the sand thoroughly before using. Does anyone know if sand bought from such places is safe to use in an aquarium?

Because of this form of substrate, I would imagine that it would be difficult to clean with a gravel vac. I am planning on either having a Pleco or a Synodontis in there, which should help with the cleanliness of the tank, I beleve....

I bought a few materials from Home Depot today (DryLok with Latex/ Quikrete liquid cement color- charcoal and buff/ Silicone/ Great Stuff spray foam/ PVC pipes cut into lengths of my aquarium's height), in hopes to start making my own BG cave system. I also cut and shaped a piece of styrofoam that I found hanging around my apartment to use as a cave. The styrofoam is the type that you find in your boxes of electronics.... hollow on one side and closed on the other (thought this would make a neat cave) to protect your tv's during shipment.

From what I've read, after shaping the styrofoam, I believe my next stage is to cover the entire surface of the styrofoam with DryLock and to allow to dry completely before applying layers of DryLock mixed with different Quikrete colors to add dimension and realistic look to the caves. Am I correct? :-?

Sorry about all of my newbie questions. I just want to make sure that I follow all of the steps in order to form a cohesive, correctly planned- out tank. Please let me know of any suggestions/ critiques that you may have. Thank You!!! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You might get more replies on the background in the DIY section. Be sure all your materials are fish-safe...I've had a bad experience with toxic silicone.

I will also mention that some who make caves a permanent part of the tank regret it when they have to catch a fish. Our advice will be to remove all the rocks so you don't want anything that can enclose a fish and not be removed.

Black sand is harder to find and unlikely you will find it at home stores. There are a couple brands sold by aquarium supply stores, it's not cheap. Some use blasting sand but that still scares me. :thumb:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Cichlid_Newbie_12 said:


> From what I've read, after shaping the styrofoam, I believe my next stage is to cover the entire surface of the styrofoam with DryLock and to allow to dry completely before applying layers of DryLock mixed with different Quikrete colors to add dimension and realistic look to the caves. Am I correct? :-?


Yes, you are correct. Lay down a base coat of Drylok, then applied multiple colored coats to get the desired effect. Best to work your way from dark to light.

You mentioned some thing about Great Stuff. Honestly, it doesn't work that great. The Drylok will not adhere to the foam which makes it tough to paint.

As for the caves, *DJRansome* gave great advice. The background will look neat but it will be nightmare once you have to catch a fish. Large caves (such as the one you were describing) may be okay but anything small (such as the diameter of the PVC) will be tough.

Another option would be to make the cave background and when you have to catch a fish, use a divider along the entire back of the tank so the fish don't swim in the caves.


----------



## Cichlid_Newbie_12 (Apr 10, 2012)

The BG will be constructed from 4" PVC pipe cut to the height of my tank. I chose a large diameter so that the fish will not become stuck inside of the PVC when swimming in and out of the BG caves.

I will make lots of holes- front and back of the pipes, as well as holes connecting one side of one pipe to the other, so the fish can swim throughout the whole background cave. I dont think I will seal it to my tank, as it will become a permanent fixture. I am planning on weighing each pipe structure down with large rocks attached to the bottoms of some of the PVC joint, as well as smaller rocks throughout the rest of the PVC pipes for weight and texture. Also, since the PVC are all cut to the height of my tank, I am hoping that the braces on top of my tank will help to hold it in place, so that it doesn't become a floating cave.

It sounds good; I just hope that I can pull it off :dancing:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Cichlid_Newbie_12 said:


> I am curious about using sand as a substrate. It seems as if just about everyone uses sand as the substrate when it comes to keeping cichlids. I initially wanted to use gravel (as I have ben keeping tropical community tanks for about 7 years now), and gravel is what I am used to using as substrate.
> 
> I also see that many people use neutral- colored sand in their tanks. On the other hand, (I think) I am leaning towards using black sand when it comes time for me to set my tank up. I was wondering if there are people who frequent this forum who use black sand, and if so, would you be so kind to post pictures so I can see how the environment looks with such substrate? I was hoping to be able to pick up a grittier sand from a hardware/ landscaping store, such as Home Depot or Lowes; I realize that it is essential to clean the sand thoroughly before using. Does anyone know if sand bought from such places is safe to use in an aquarium?


I will address the sand questions.

If you end up wanting a lighter sand color, 20# Silica sand is what you want to use. Read the # sign as grit. It is the same thing as pool filter sand.

Cleaning with a siphon is actually way easier with sand than with gravel because the waste sits on top, important to understand, fine substrate -> the waste sits on top.

On black, here is my 125 with black 3M ColorQuartz T Grade and a black background. I put the white Quartz in because the tank was just too dark even with a lot of LED lights.










When my 75 was setup with black 3M ColorQuatrz S Grade.










Now you need to realize the waste sits on top, and the waste is light/natural colored, if not perfect black everywhere will bother you, black is simply not for you, just like black cars look dirty far faster than any other color, so to will black substrate.

In person I now find I really like sand with a textured sand spray paint background or black with the textured sand spray paint background.










Or black 'sand' with the lighter background.










I will end up changing the black backgrounds on the two tanks up top to the spray 'natural' sand paint and will also end up swapping out the black substrate for 20# Silica sand.

Maybe boring, but over time with the black, well, I find I am getting very bored of it and think the fish look better and more natural over plain sand.

Your mileage will obviously vary, but based on trying many permutations, this is where I am currently at.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tgiles12 (Feb 26, 2012)

the eco-complete cichlid sand is white and black and actually looks really good with cichlids. the black really brightens their color while also helping to eliminate reflection from you lighting so your cichlids aren't as stressed. and lastly i've noticed that it maintains a stable 8.0 ph because it is also aragonite. i really like and will post some pics tomorrow


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

GoofBoy, thanks for sharing...very informative. this is why i keep coming back to this forum, so many knowledgeable people.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

deaver said:


> GoofBoy, thanks for sharing...very informative. this is why i keep coming back to this forum, so many knowledgeable people.


You are quite welcome, and I have not used the eco-complete cichlid sand though I am certain I could create the same look with 20# silica sand and the color quartz, may have to try it, just bacause .


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

GoofBoy said:


> Now you need to realize the waste sits on top, and the waste is light/natural colored, if not perfect black everywhere will bother you, black is simply not for you, just like black cars look dirty far faster than any other color, so to will black substrate.
> 
> You are quite welcome, and I have not used the eco-complete cichlid sand though I am certain I could create the same look with 20# silica sand and the color quartz, may have to try it, just bacause .


Good point - light poo on dark sand will not have that spotless look...

and if you mixed different types of sand before washing, it would mix perfectly in the washing bucket.

:thumb:


----------



## Cichlid_Newbie_12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank You everyone for your input and suggestions. I really do appreciate it! The prospect of one day having these fish have been a dream for me for years. This is all new to me, so right now, I am in the "brainstorming" stages.

I am trying to get all of the supplies I will need, as well as complete all DIY decoration projects before I get the fish.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you figure out what kind of filter you want, and have a friend who has a freshwater tank, or maybe a friend at a local fish store, and you have them run the filter on one of their tanks along with their filter, it will begin to cycle your filter.

Since it takes about six weeks to cycle a new filter, you could start on that now that way. The other alternative would be to buy starter bacteria, but some people have had success that way, and others have not.

If you plan it now it will save you a lot of time cycling the tank.

:thumb:


----------

